# To buy or not to buy?



## PVK (6 June 2010)

Hi,

About a month ago I sold my house. a forced sale due to seperation. My dilema now is whether or not to jump back in and buy or wait 12 months or so and see how it goes. I am in Melbourne and there seem to be plenty of rentals at the moment. I can't quite afford what I want and I am only really looking at first home buyer/entry level property. Just has to have 3 bedrooms. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I know there is no such thing as a sure bet, but I did go to an open house for a house I was interested in and there was only 8 people there. So have things really slowed up?

Any thoughts greatly appreciated

thanks

Paul


----------



## Julia (6 June 2010)

Paul, this morning's "Inside Business" on ABC TV1 had an interview with the CEO of, I think, Mirvac, in a general discussion about where the property market is going.

This is a link to the program website.  Don't know if a transcript is available.
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/guide/netw/201006/programs/NC0927V039D2010-06-06T100200.htm


----------



## medicowallet (7 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Paul, this morning's "Inside Business" on ABC TV1 had an interview with the CEO of, I think, Mirvac, in a general discussion about where the property market is going.
> 
> This is a link to the program website.  Don't know if a transcript is available.
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/guide/netw/201006/programs/NC0927V039D2010-06-06T100200.htm




http://www.abc.net.au/insidebusiness/


----------



## Buckfont (7 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Paul, this morning's "Inside Business" on ABC TV1 had an interview with the CEO of, I think, Mirvac, in a general discussion about where the property market is going.
> 
> This is a link to the program website.  Don't know if a transcript is available.
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/guide/netw/201006/programs/NC0927V039D2010-06-06T100200.htm




Here is the transcript for that segment.

http://www.abc.net.au/insidebusiness/content/2010/s2919435.htm


----------



## ROE (10 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Paul, this morning's "Inside Business" on ABC TV1 had an interview with the CEO of, I think, Mirvac, in a general discussion about where the property market is going.
> 
> This is a link to the program website.  Don't know if a transcript is available.
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/guide/netw/201006/programs/NC0927V039D2010-06-06T100200.htm




isn't like asking a barber whether you need a hair cut?


----------

